# EVOD



## rogue zombie (23/1/16)

@Silver I know you still use one in the morning. Does any of our vendors still stock them? 

I know our vendors aim more at us hobbyists.

My wife likes the pen battery Evod. We pulled out my EVOD batteries, with a CE4. And she actually likes it. 

She went straight onto an iStick and Odin set up for mouth-to-lung went she started, but doesn't like carrying it in her bag on the go because of leaking. So she wants something tiny to just chuck in the bag, in case she needs a puff or two during the day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (23/1/16)

We have the Kangertech E-Smart in a kit of two as well as the Kangertech EVOD Glass which was reviewed as the best in its class last year

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/1/16)

Nice thank you. I will check it out then.


----------



## Frostbite (23/1/16)

Hi there, we have the Subvod in stock 

http://www.atomixvapes.co.za/products/authentic-kangertech-subvod-kit-all-colours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/1/16)

rogue zombie said:


> @Silver I know you still use one in the morning. Does any of our vendors still stock them?
> 
> I know our vendors aim more at us hobbyists.
> 
> ...



Hi @rogue zombie 
Check out eCiggies or VapourMountain. Not sure if they still have them but thats where i got mine.

I am still loving the little Evod. As you pointed out, I still use it in the mornings and HRH uses hers all the time. Handbag carry. 

But you need to put in VM Berry Blaze 18mg with 5 drops of VM Menthol concentrate. That is compulsory! So ask VM if they can get it all for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/1/16)

Still going strong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/1/16)

Lol she hates menthol.

Im going to whip her up some 50/50 pg vg fruits.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (24/1/16)

@rogue zombie i have a evod 2 clearo with a battery and some coils you can have for free if you like.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (24/1/16)

@Silver i know its still far away. But will you please bring your evod with to the vape meat. Ive tried converting my wife to something else but she keeps going back to her clearo. I would just like her to try the evod before going out and buying one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (24/1/16)

shabbar said:


> @rogue zombie i have a evod 2 clearo with a battery and some coils you can have for free if you like.


Agg thanks so much bud! Very kind of you.

My Evod batteries are still hundreds, since I quickly moved on to the Spinners.

And as it turned out a mate had a brand new MPT3 and coil pack left over from before moving on.

But thanks so much for the offer!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (24/1/16)

Marius Combrink said:


> @Silver i know its still far away. But will you please bring your evod with to the vape meat. Ive tried converting my wife to something else but she keeps going back to her clearo. I would just like her to try the evod before going out and buying one



Sure thing @Marius Combrink , will do with pleasure
Most likely would have been with me anyway hehe

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

